# Oil catch can



## alexfirsov (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey folks!!

I wanted to ask those who know best!

I've been a little nervous recently. When I bought my car it had a catchcan installed.

Over the last couple years when I drained it there would be almost a full water bottle of liquid. I would typically do it once a month. Now for the past 4-5 months I've been checking it periodically but the thing is bone dry! Absolutely nothing comes out when I drain it. Should I be worried? What can this mean and what effect does it have on my car. If it were up to me I would get rid of the thing all together but I don't know where to start!

Any help would be appreciate! Thanks!

MKV 2.0t JETTA - DSG


----------



## alexfirsov (Jun 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

No oil in the catch could mean the PCV is not working right anymore, or
there is always vacuum in the motor. The can doesn't have anything
in it to mechanically FAIL, it would be the PCV system. Check the
hoses, PCV, and so on. CATCH cans keep the intake clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure where you live but it'll have less gunk in warmer climates.


Sent from an Abacus


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You should contact someone who makes them, like Black Forest Industries (BFI).


----------

